# Spiele mit Java Programmieren



## Sascha1976 (5. April 2007)

Hallo, 
ich bin absoluter anfänger in Sachen Java. 

PHP & MySQL ist kein thema. Möchte mich aber jetzt auch mit dem Thema Java befassen. 

Meine frage. Wie leicht oder schwer ist es, solche Spiele zu Programmieren, wie sie auf http://www.spielmit.com und http://www.gametwist.de laufen? 

Was genau benötige ich dafür alles ? 

Wie fange ich am besten an um so ein Spiel zu Programmieren? 

Für eure Infos danke ich euch jetzt schonmal. 

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## daywalkertp (6. April 2007)

Nunja, erstmal ganz klar JAVA lernen. Wenn man nicht weiss wie man spricht, kann man auch keine Sätze bilden. Ich denk mal es gibt haufenweise gute Tutorials in Sachen JAVA.

Eine gute Seite ist diehier: http://www.galileodesign.de/openbook/javainsel5/

Und in Sachen Spieleprogrammierung:
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/articles/article1262.asp


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. April 2007)

Hallo,

schau mla hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/176378-spiele-programmierung-mit-java-tutorials.html

Gruß Tom


----------

